# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Syneo 5

## poipoi

Hallo! 
Weet iemand waar syNEO 5 verkrijgbaar is in België?!

----------


## snipper

Hoi,

Ik weet geen winkel in België waar ze het verkopen, maar je kunt het bestellen bij http://www.drogisterij.net/3257814/P/3257814/direct

Zij bezorgen ook in België.

Groetjes!

----------


## poipoi

Dank je wel!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

En...ben je eraan geraakt?
Helpt het?

Agnes

----------


## poipoi

Neen, maar ik heb iets anders gekocht! Ik heb PerspireX gekocht in DI, je moet het 2 à 3 keer per week aanbrengen (tegen geur en zweet).
Toen ik het 2 keer had aangebracht zweette ik helemaal niet, maar toen ik het 3de keer aanbracht, had ik een brandend en jeukig gevoel, dus ben ik ermee gestopt!

----------


## Agnes574

Oei,dat is niet zo goed....
En nu;wat ga je nu doen???

Sterkte,
Agnes Xx

----------


## poipoi

Ik heb het opnieuw gebruikt en dit keer gebeurde niets, ik was heel de dag droog.

----------

